# Moon photo



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Moon shot. Taken a while ago now.

I used the FZ20 with an Olympus 1.7 tele lens...oh and a tripod 

Hope you likey


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

That's excellent mate, always amazes this stuff in outer space.:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats cool. Where did you get the tele lens from. I have an FZ30 but no extra lens. My moon shots leave much to be desired haha!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking picture.....:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> Thats cool. Where did you get the tele lens from. I have an FZ30 but no extra lens. My moon shots leave much to be desired haha!


Hi, I got the lens from Fotosense you will need to check if it will fit the FZ30, I think yours has a fixed lens, Am I right? The FZ20 lens pops out on power up. You will also need adapter rings.

I buy a few things from this guy too www.digitaltoyshop.com , He is in Spain and his english on the web site is a bit :doublesho , But delivery is great.

Regards


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic picture :thumb: , I am waiting to get the FZ18 when its released in September.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Fantastic picture :thumb: , I am waiting to get the FZ18 when its released in September.


Thanks.
Nice one! I have not read up on the cameras for a while. We got a baby boy now so there is very little time for the photography.

The Leica lens is one of the best lenses you can buy. :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Hi, I got the lens from Fotosense you will need to check if it will fit the FZ30, I think yours has a fixed lens, Am I right? The FZ20 lens pops out on power up. You will also need adapter rings.
> 
> I buy a few things from this guy too www.digitaltoyshop.com , He is in Spain and his english on the web site is a bit :doublesho , But delivery is great.
> 
> Regards


Thats great, cheers mate! Yes i'll need an adaptor for the FZ30! Good to know theres another FZ user around DW


----------

